# Team River Rats Open Circuit



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

April 10th - Portage - 8-4
May 1st - Mosquito - 7-3
May 22nd - Berlin - 6:30-2:30
May 28th - Draw Tournament - 6:30-2:30
June 18th - Mosquito - 6-2
July 16th - Championship (TBA) - 6-2

Entry Fee is $40
Championship is $60 (must fish 3 events to qualify for championship)
*100% PAYBACK!!!*
*
CUT OFF IS AT 20 BOATS!!!* Must pre register a week prior to each event by contacting Roger Evans at 330-385-1048

Pay Back for a 20 Boat Field
1st- $500
2nd- $160
3rd- $60
4th- $20
Big Bass- $60


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds Interesting Austin! Is there a membership fee?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yes, theres a $10 membership fee but the 10 dollars is going in the pot for the championship. So it is still 100% payback, we arn't keeping anything.


----------



## G3HP200 (Mar 6, 2005)

These tournaments aren't for blood fellas.We're just looking to get together to have good time.Good tourney to fish with a kid or the wife.Good group of guys!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

are you guys going to have these again this year? any info austin?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have no clue to tell you the truth, I don't know what they want to do this year, if they will have a circuit or just go back to fishing the river on wednesday nights. I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

get on it boy!!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Your first three events are on Mondays. Is this correct? If not what days are you referring to.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

lakeslouie said:


> Your first three events are on Mondays. Is this correct? If not what days are you referring to.


It looks like the original post was from last year, 2005. I think someone just pulled it up to ask if they would be doing the tourneys this year as well.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank You! Still trying to figure out how all this works.


----------

